# Flip is a 4 letter word



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This post was quite interesting.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Kind of a joke between my mom and I...

I'll say "A four letter word happened to my (fill in the blank - something like 'phone' or 'paperwork' - whatever he's chewed up that day)"

And my mom will respond "And I bet that four letter word starts with an F"

We get some funny looks from people who overhear us and don't know I have a dog named Flip.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Flip sounds like a challenging dog. Good thing you love a challenge, right? I'll bet it's wonderful when it all goes just right!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - okay the visuals I was getting were priceless - ballistic Sunfire dog vs determined human

BTW: Hydrogen Peroxide can get out blood stains if you didn't get them out.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> BTW: Hydrogen Peroxide can get out blood stains if you didn't get them out.


and meat tenderizer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - okay the visuals I was getting were priceless - ballistic Sunfire dog vs determined human


You know I think I realized the other night why Flip is so crazy, it's because he is SO Sunfire. I don't think I even noticed before, but ALL FOUR of his grandparents were Sunfire dogs. 

I'm not sure if this dog is going to keep me young or age me early


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good thing no one saw you, what would the neighbors think? Dog screaming and you covered in blood, hmm? :uhoh:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> Good thing no one saw you, what would the neighbors think? Dog screaming and you covered in blood, hmm? :uhoh:


That's what I was thinking too! LOL Flip definitely sounds like a character!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> You know I think I realized the other night why Flip is so crazy, it's because he is SO Sunfire. I don't think I even noticed before, but ALL FOUR of his grandparents were Sunfire dogs.
> 
> I'm not sure if this dog is going to keep me young or age me early


Aww - keep you young of course!! And when he 'gets it' that he is only 1/2 the team - well, that will be just plain exciting  never boring, but exciting for sure.

I got to see a few (field litter) pups being tested on Friday (during my lunch) and wow !! their new owners will have some stories to tell I'm sure LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Was it one of Barb's litters? I know she was supposed to be testing a litter of Flip's half brothers and sisters (from his dad) around then.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Was it one of Barb's litters? I know she was supposed to be testing a litter of Flip's half brothers and sisters (from his dad) around then.


Yes, I got to watch 2 males being tested from the Chiri\Flame litter .. very impressive. This is Flip's sire, right?

They kind of made we want to hold my hand up, saying, Me, Me, Me


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Yes, I got to watch 2 males being tested from the Chiri\Flame litter .. very impressive. This is Flip's sire, right?
> 
> They kind of made we want to hold my hand up, saying, Me, Me, Me


Yep, that's his daddy! I'm so jealous you got to see them!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would grab another Chiri pup in a heartbeat. Well not right now but if I were looking for another puppy. Flip exhausts me but he's still perfect in my eyes.  And I fell in love with Chiri when I met him.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I would grab another Chiri pup in a heartbeat. Well not right now but if I were looking for another puppy. Flip exhausts me but he's still perfect in my eyes.  And I fell in love with Chiri when I met him.


I'm pretty sure they're all spoken for - but man, the 2 I saw were incredible!! Retrieving, seemingly fearless, agile, fast etc ... one seemed to be almost heeling already... beautiful too


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I'm pretty sure they're all spoken for - but man, the 2 I saw were incredible!! Retrieving, seemingly fearless, agile, fast etc ... one seemed to be almost heeling already... beautiful too


Sounds like my boy! 

One of the girls was supposed to get a home two hours from me - the lady saw Flip work and wanted one of her own. But luckily the husband managed to talk some sense into her at the last minute (not that it wouldn't be cool to have a half sister that I could watch grow up, but she already has two dogs she's training for competition, just had a litter of pups of her own, has three kids under the age of 11, and will start student teaching in the fall. I think a Flip sister would have been a little bit overwhelming at this point).


----------

